

Deciding between TwiML and VoiceXML when building telephony apps - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/07/deciding-between-twilio-with-twiml-and-voicexml.html

======
paulhart
Not any more apparently - the content is gone from their blog, link results in
(literally) nothing being returned.

